# Jingles from your youth



## Capt Worley PE (May 21, 2009)

Ford trucks have got it (bop, bop, bop) where it counts.

The piston engine goes boing, boing, boing, but the rotary motor goes hmmmmmm...

Like a good neiiiiiiiighbor, State Farm is there.

If it says Libby's Libby's Libby's on the label lable lable, you will like it like it like it on your table table table.

Fruit float, fruit float, fruit float.

Twoallbeefpattiesspecialsaucelettuccheesepickleson ionsonasesameseedbun.


----------



## Sschell (May 21, 2009)

five dollar, five dollar, five dollar foot longs!

oh wait... thats still current, but it is always stuck in my head!


----------



## Supe (May 21, 2009)

My bologna has a first name, it's O-S-C-A-R....


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2009)

rattle rattle thunder clatter boom boom boom...don't worry call the Car-X man


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2009)

the best part of waking up is folgers in my cup


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 21, 2009)

If you think its butter, but its not, its Chiffon.


----------



## bigray76 (May 21, 2009)

Mentos.... the freshmaker!


----------



## roadwreck (May 21, 2009)

plop plop fizz fizz oh what a relief it is.


----------



## MA_PE (May 21, 2009)

please don't squeeze the Charmin

Campbell's soup it's mmm, mmm good.

Grab a bucket and mop

Scrub the bottom and top

Tell me, What does this mean?

It means McDonald's is clean.....

You deserve a break today

So get up and get away

To McDonald's!

Who wears short shorts?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 21, 2009)

I'd like to teach the world to sing

In perfect harmony.

I'd like to buy the world a Coke,

And keep it company.

Its the real thing...

Best Christmas commercial ever.


----------



## csb (May 21, 2009)

meow meow meow meow

meow meow meow meow meow meow meow

(Meow Mix)


----------



## MA_PE (May 21, 2009)

When you say Bud, you've said it all.


----------



## Supe (May 21, 2009)

Whatever it iiiiis I thiiiiiink I seeeeeee, becomes a Tootsie Roll to me!


----------



## csb (May 21, 2009)

lite brite, lite brite, turn on the magical shining lite


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 21, 2009)

Lite brite, making things with light.

Lite brite, making things with Lite brite.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 21, 2009)

I don't wanna grow up, I'm a Toys 'R Us kid,

so many toys at Toys 'R Us that I can play with,

from bikes to trains to video game, it's the biggest toy store there is.

I don't wanna grow up, 'cause if I did,

I couldn't be a Toys 'R Us kid.

What rolls down stairs, alone or in pairs,

rolls over the neighbors dog.

It's great for a snack, it fits on your back,

It's LOG, LOG, LOG!

It's Looog, it's looog, it's big, it's heavy, it's wood.

It's Looog, it's looog, it's better than bad, it's good.

OK, that last one's fictional from Ren and Stimpy...but I still miss it.

By the way, I just typed out both of those from memory.


----------



## MA_PE (May 21, 2009)

What walks down stairs,

alone or in pairs,

and makes a slinkity sound?

A spring, a spring, a marvelous thing!

Everyone knows it's Slinky.

It's Slinky, it's Slinky, it's fun, it's a wonderful toy.

It's Slinky, it's Slinky, it's fun, it's a wonderful toy.

It's fun for a girl or a boy.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (May 21, 2009)

Supe said:


> My bologna has a first name, it's O-S-C-A-R....


My walking buddy and I were singing this jingle while walking yesterday. She claims it was written by Barry Manilow.

We got on the jingle conversation cause I had a piece of Big Red and had to sing the jingle. Another of my faves is the Bluebell song even though I think their ice cream is gross. (Breyers or B&amp;J FTW!!)


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (May 21, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'd like to teach the world to singIn perfect harmony.
> 
> I'd like to buy the world a Coke,
> 
> ...


Best Song Ever!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2009)

"So kiss a little longer,

Make it last a little longer,

Longer with Big Red!

That Big Red freshness lasts right through it,

Your fresh breath goes on and on,

While you chew it!

So say goodbye a little longer,

Make it last a little longer,

Give your breath long lasting freshness with Big Red!"

"Take a sniff,

Pull it out,

The taste is gonna move ya when you pop it in your mouth!

Juicy Fruit, it's gonna move ya!

The juice is soft, it gets right to ya!

Juicy Fruit, the taste the taste the taste is gonna moo-oove ya!"

I remember this way



wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't wanna grow up, I'm a Toys 'R Us kid,_theres a million toys_ at Toys 'R Us that I can play with,
> 
> from bikes to trains to video game, it's the biggest toy store there is.
> 
> ...


----------



## roadwreck (May 21, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> When you say Bud, you've said it all.


I hear that song all the time still. It's played between the 3rd and 4th quarter of every Georgia Tech home game.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2009)

Just for the taste of it - Diet Coke

_You're not fully clean until your'e ZEST fully clean._

Gimme a break, gimme a break, break me off a piece of that Kit-Kat bar!

"Double your pleasure, double your fun".

"Stoffer's...nothing comes closer to home."


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 21, 2009)

Nobody doesn't like Sara Lee!


----------



## MA_PE (May 21, 2009)

Where's the beef?


----------



## Sschell (May 21, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> "Take a sniff,Pull it out,
> 
> The taste is gonna move ya when you pop it in your mouth!


.

.

.

really is that how it goes???


----------



## snickerd3 (May 21, 2009)

dude said:


> ..
> 
> .
> 
> really is that how it goes???


I think so, i got the words from a website, but when you think back to the comercials, they smelled the pack...pulled a stick out of the package...put in their mouth

it just sounds so wrong


----------



## rudy (May 21, 2009)

Time to make the donuts.

Time to make the donuts.

(Dunkin' Donuts)


----------



## Sschell (May 21, 2009)

there once was a boy from Nantucket....

oh wait... thats not a jingle is it?


----------



## csb (May 22, 2009)

Hold the pickles

Hold the lettuce

Special orders don't upset us

Have it your way

Have it your way


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 22, 2009)

> "Take a sniff,Pull it out,


It's better to take a sniff before you put it in, you know just in case.

Back on topic...

LESS FILLING...

TASTES GREAT!

Time to make the donuts.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (May 22, 2009)

Big Mac, Filet O Fish, Quarter Pounder, French Fries, Icy Coke, Milkshakes, Sundaes and Apple Pies.

But is that a jingle or just a patty cake game for little girls??

I don't know if this is local, but they've actually been playing this jingle again....

" I want a I Red Snapper, Kamikaze, Long Island Ice Tea, Black Russian, Fuzzy Navel, and a Sex On The Beach. Bloody Mary, Margarita, Sloe Gin Fizz. Learn to make 'em all on the rocks with a twist. There's a school to attend, and I highly recommend you call 1-800-BARTEND.


----------



## csb (May 22, 2009)

That's a jingle!

"Sing that song of taste...you can only find in one place!"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 26, 2009)

After Sci-fi channel's all day land of the Lost marathon yesterday....

Marshall, Will, and Holly

On a routine expedition

Met the greatest earthquake ever known.

High on the rapids

It struck their tiny raft.

And plunged them down a thousand feet below.

To the Land of the Lost.

To the Land of the Lost.

To the Land of the Lost.


----------



## Supe (May 26, 2009)

You've got the right one baaaaaby (Diet Pepsi)


----------



## CbusPaul (May 26, 2009)

Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun


----------



## CbusPaul (May 26, 2009)

MMMMMM Muh Muh Max Headroom


----------



## roadwreck (May 26, 2009)

CbusPaul said:


> Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions on a sesame seed bun


I heard that in a commercial yesterday.


----------



## Supe (May 26, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I heard that in a commercial yesterday.


I like the one Charles Barkley did some years ago:

Two all beef patties,

some kinda sauce,

la la la,

pickles and onions,

and some yellow stuff too,

whoo whoo whoo.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 26, 2009)

What would you do-oo-oo for a klondike bar? (they still use the jingle but the situations have changed)


----------

